# Where to Get Rhinestone



## AZCreations1988 (Sep 4, 2013)

I am looking to get into doing the rhinestone fad. What does everyone use to cut the decals? Where do you get your supplies? Thanks for the help


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

My shirt connection is a one stop shop...ask for Brian

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## glendaguichard (Sep 7, 2013)

threadart wholesale site has really good prices and good quality rhinestones


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I got a reasonable price for a small amount of stones from Specialty Graphics.


----------



## eatsleepag (Aug 30, 2013)

If you want them in bulk myrhinestonetransfers.com or shineartusa.com is a good place to start - they both have the hotfix tape too.


----------



## queen79 (Feb 17, 2013)

Specialty graphics has great pricing and great service and quality rhinestone


----------



## AmericanHeroCA (Dec 22, 2012)

Rhinestones aren't a fad 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

AmericanHeroCA said:


> Rhinestones aren't a fad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


All things that sparkle will always be popular : )


----------



## dlcompton (Jan 8, 2008)

I use the Rhinestone Guy (Rhinestones, Swarovski and Czech Preciosa Rhinestones and Jewels | Rhinestone Guy). Excellent product, prices and fast shipping.


----------

